# Oily Acne Prone skin



## fatgirlcakes82 (Feb 2, 2012)

Best foundation for acne prone oily skin??

  	Im currently using Bobbi Brown #6 Golden Oil free even finish compact

  	Bobbi Brown concealer in Honey

  	Mattify! Ultra (its white powder I set with) I loved it in Colorado(its drier there) in Houston, Tx it does nada..My skin is sooo oily.

  	I already use blotting sheets

  	My skin care from the Alpha Hydrox line for oily skin.

  	I just purchased Almay smart shade primer. It has green and purple in it see how it'll help with my red pimples.

  	Im thinking of trying Chanel Mat Luminous Matte Powder Makeup but Im unsure which shade any suggestions?


----------



## Makep Junkie (Feb 24, 2012)

I have oily and sensitive skin so I either use a water based bb cream or a mineral foundation. I love using mineral foundation most of the time because it doesn't have oils in it so I don't have problems with my skin being so greasy. I only need a small amount and it covers my imperfection without needing to use a concealer anymore. I don't have problems with oxidation on mineral foundations as well so I use it most of the time as I don't need to blot my face as much .


----------



## LindaWatson (May 2, 2012)

You must drink lots of water to avoid acne and keep your skin cleanse. Always keep your skin clean. Try proper medication and treatment. I have gone through some skin care resources on online.


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 2, 2012)

I have oily acne prone skin. For me, I find that skin cell turnover is key. I can drink many gallons of water but dead skin cells are not turning over fast enough then I'll still get breakouts. If the skin care regimen I use is not super effective at removing dead skin cells, then my pores will clog and acne is sure to follow. I use Mario Badesu Foaming Glycolic cleanser a few times a week. Any glycolic cleanser is too much for me to use everyday. The rest of the time I use the Clarifying Cleanser by Murad. This has salicylic acid which is necessary to keep my pores gunk free. I have not had a new blemish pop up since I have been using this on a regular basis. I'm almost out and will most certainly try out the Time Release Acne Cleanser by Murad. I just finished my bottle of Murad Clarifying Toner. It's a really good toner but $22 which is pricey for a toner. My skin has been less oily and my acne has simmered down using these products. I think this is due to more regular and aggressive cell turnover. I also use a Clarisonic.


----------

